# Mit Belly auf Platten



## banzinator (11. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

mir geisterte gestern Abend eine Idee im Kopf rum.
Hat jemand schon mal mit dem Belly auf Platten gefischt?
Mir schwebte es vor auf die Sandbank zu paddeln und dort mit Wattwurm und Posenmontage zu versuchen.
Hat sowas jemand mal erfolgreich probiert oder ist es Schwachsinn |kopfkrat

TL


----------



## porbeagle (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Ich denke das klappt auf jeden Fall.
Bissl ausprobieren, ich denke das geht auch mit
Gufis.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Ich würde dann mit einem Buttlöffel angeln....


----------



## Seatrout (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Genau, das geht wunderbar.
Schön ne Sandbank sichen die von 2m bis 7-8-10m abfällt.
Eine rute aktiv mit buttlöfel und eine mit naturködervorfach hinterherschleppen.
An guten stellen musst du nach 2 Stunden aufhören:m

Beste Grüße 
Hannes


----------



## schlotterschätt (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Yoh, löffel Dir eine..............
So sieht das dann aus.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkOQZS7Na7c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp6Z6j-LYgU

Haben wir im Fehmarnsund und vor Spodsbjerg schon erfolgreich gemacht.


----------



## banzinator (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten.
Also mit dem Buttlöffel paddeln?
Oder ist es auch denkbar das Ding zu werfen und langsam einzuholen?


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Paddeln wäre auf die Dauer zu anstrengend. Wenn ich mit Belly auf Platten gehe, werfe ich die Montage und kurbel sie wieder ein. Wobei ich in Abständen die Montage anjigge.


----------



## banzinator (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Cool. Sobald es wieder wärmer wird muss ich das mal probieren. Wobei ich den Gedanken mit der Pose auch nicht schlecht finde. Weiß bloß nicht wie ich die Pose auf Grund stellen soll.


----------



## Locke (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Sehr coole Videos! Wie schwer ist der Buttlöffel?
Gruß Locke


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dingsens (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

banzinator:

Als Stopper (für die Pose) einen schlanken und straff sitzenden Gummistopper. (siehe Foto)
Den zunächst überbleiten Haken bis zum Grund ablassen, indem du die Schnur vor deinen Füßen durch den Gummistopper ziehst.
Somit bist du annähernd 100% ausgelotet und kannst die Montage sogar werfen, sofern die Rutenringe nicht zu sehr klein sind.
Mundschnurlänge etwa 50cm, funzt von der Seebrücke auch total super! #6

So würde ich es vom verankerten Belly aus versuchen. :m


----------



## Rosi (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Moin zu dir, das war so ähnlich vor etwa 12 Jahren meine Einstandsfrage im Anglerboard. Boot oder Belly sind sich ähnlich. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36537

Ich hatte im Angelladen nach einer passenden Pose gefragt und der Typ empfahl mir tatsächlich die 360g Pose. Nur Weiber kommen auf solche Gedanken, in der Ostsee mit Pose zu angeln. |bigeyes

 Was hab ich alles probiert, die Posen füllten irgendwann einen Bauchladen. Gefangen habe ich damit die gängigen Plattfische, Dorsche, Seeskorpion, Aalmutter, sogar Hornhecht. Kommt darauf an was man unten anbindet. 
Allerdings wurde mir das Getüdel irgendwann zu viel und seit dem werfe ich einfach ein normales Paternoster mit großen Perlen und 60g-120g Blei nach unten. Das ist von der Höhe her flexibler, weil es eh schleift. Man spürt den kleinsten Zupfer, wenn man die Rute in der Hand behält und Zupfer von Grundberührungen unterscheiden kann. Man kann die Montage von Hand zupfen, was bei einer Pose sehr verzögert übertragen wird. 

Im Belly finde ich diese Angelei allerdings heute langweilig. Die Ruten liegen auf Grund und man guckt in den Himmel.:q


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



Rosi schrieb:


> Im Belly finde ich diese Angelei allerdings heute langweilig. Die Ruten liegen auf Grund und man guckt in den Himmel.:q



Deshalb nur mit einer Rute. Die 2. aktiv fischen mit Gufi auf Dorsch. Besser noch mit Blinker. So kann ich ggf, die 2. Rute gleich auf Dorsch oder Mefo einsetzen. Und die erste Rute schaffe ich bei Bedarf auch noch einzuholen. #6


----------



## Rosi (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Deshalb nur mit einer Rute. Die 2. aktiv fischen mit Gufi auf Dorsch. Besser noch mit Blinker.  #6



Ja, kann man alles ausprobieren. Ich bin damit durch. Spätestens wenn es dunkel, ist verfängt sich der Blinker in der Schnur von der Grundrute. Oder das Blei ist grad unten irgendwo fest und am Blinker hängt ein Dorsch. Multitasking, das andere Extrem


----------



## Kev (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Habs auch schon mal mit Pose vom Belly getestet. Ging eigentlich besser als vorab erwartet... und der Biss... das hat schon was!
Klare Empfehlung von mir, das mal zu testen.

Mir fehlte bisher allerdings immer der passende Strand für Platte. Bin viel vor Dahme unterwegs und hatte da bisher immer vornehmlich Dorsch.


----------



## mefohunter84 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



Rosi schrieb:


> Ja, kann man alles ausprobieren. Ich bin damit durch. Spätestens wenn es dunkel, ist verfängt sich der Blinker in der Schnur von der Grundrute. Oder das Blei ist grad unten irgendwo fest und am Blinker hängt ein Dorsch. Multitasking, das andere Extrem



Na Rosi... Multitasking sagt man doch gerne den Frauen nach...:m
Tja und im dunkeln....|kopfkrat  habe ich noch nie vom BB geangelt. Da muß ich passen. |rolleyes

TL  Rolf #h


----------



## banzinator (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Hallo,

aber die ganze Zeit nen 60-120g Blei werfen ist auch nicht so der Hammer. Meine Rute hat nur 28g WG. 
Werde mal ne Pose einpacken und nen Buttlöffel 25g bestellen. 
Nen guten Strand habe ich ja vor der Tür für Platten.


----------



## Trollegrund (16. Januar 2017)

Ahoi, natürlich kann man sehr gut mit Pose am Grund fischen. Ob vom Boot,Belly oder Mole ist egal. Auch ein 10g Blei sinkt zum Grund. Auf Steinbutt fische ich seit vielen Jahren ausschließlich mit leichten Posen. Oft beissen beim
Steinbutt angeln auch große Flundern. Wenn die Pose abtaucht und die Spannung steigt ob die leichte Rute wohl gleich krumm ist und sich ein Steini am Ende schüttelt macht riesigen Spass. Ich hab bei der Posen angelei mit Fischköder schon alles gefangen ob Dorsch,Wittling,Flunder,Klieschen,Hornhecht,Seeskorpion und viele große Forellen usw. Manchmal blieb schon der Zielfisch aus aber 3 schöne Meerforellen gingen an den Haken. Andere Tage beissen die Flundern plötzlich wie wild auf Sandaal. Bei klarem Wasser sieht man die Plattfische sogar wie sie sich dem Köder nähern. Rolf war ja schonmal dabei, auch wenn es bei dir an dem Tag mit einem Steinbutt nicht geklappt hat, hatten wir einen schönen Ausflug. Die Montage ist sehr sehr simpel.....wie hier schon gesagt lässt sich ein kleiner Gummistopper ja beliebig auf der Hauptschur verschieben. Die Bisse egal ob Flunder oder Steinbutt sind mit einer Pose aber eher unspektakulär. Da wird nicht lang gezuppelt oder hin und her geschwommen. In den meisten Fällen ist die Pose einfach weg und steht knapp unter der Oberfläche. Sollte die Pose doch ziehen und wandern, ruhig schon mal die Bremse für den Anhieb checken. Könnte auch eine 80er Forelle sein. Grüße


----------



## Trollegrund (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Ein Buttlöffel ist meiner Meinung nach eine überflüssige Erfindung der Angelindustrie um den Leuten nur wieder was neues zu verkaufen. Plattfische wie Schollen und Flundern sind sehr neugierige Fische die auf Bewegung und Farben in ihrem Umfeld reagieren. Von der Seebrücke konnte ich beobachten wie dutzende Flundern aus allen Richtungen sich meinem absinkenden Meefoblinker näherten. Einfach nur gucken was da los ist, da lagen Sie dann rings rum um den Blinker. Jede Brandungs Montage ist mit bunten Perlen bestückt. Jeder Ostsee Angler hat alte Blinker,kleine bunte Pilker usw. Ein farbiger Pilker ohne Drilling vor dem Wattwurm je nach Drift und Welle in unterschiedlichen Gewicht und Vorfächlänge hat genau den selben Effekt wie ein Buttlöffel. Ein Mitfahrer konnte dieses Jahr fast 70 Schollen und Flundern mit 40 Wattwürmern fangen. Als Lockmittel vor dem Watti hatte er einen uralten Effzett Blinker. Farbe lockt an und wenn dort dann ein Watti liegt freut sich die Platte. Das Geld für Buttlöffel kann man sich sparen, die neuerdings überflüssigen Pilker locken genauso.


----------



## Heilbutt (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> Ein Buttlöffel ist meiner Meinung nach eine überflüssige Erfindung der Angelindustrie um den Leuten nur wieder was neues zu verkaufen. Plattfische wie Schollen und Flundern sind sehr neugierige Fische die auf Bewegung und Farben in ihrem Umfeld reagieren. Von der Seebrücke konnte ich beobachten wie dutzende Flundern aus allen Richtungen sich meinem absinkenden Meefoblinker näherten. Einfach nur gucken was da los ist, da lagen Sie dann rings rum um den Blinker. Jede Brandungs Montage ist mit bunten Perlen bestückt. Jeder Ostsee Angler hat alte Blinker,kleine bunte Pilker usw. Ein farbiger Pilker ohne Drilling vor dem Wattwurm je nach Drift und Welle in unterschiedlichen Gewicht und Vorfächlänge hat genau den selben Effekt wie ein Buttlöffel. Ein Mitfahrer konnte dieses Jahr fast 70 Schollen und Flundern mit 40 Wattwürmern fangen. Als Lockmittel vor dem Watti hatte er einen uralten Effzett Blinker. Farbe lockt an und wenn dort dann ein Watti liegt freut sich die Platte. Das Geld für Buttlöffel kann man sich sparen, die neuerdings überflüssigen Pilker locken genauso.



ähnliche Erfahrungen haben wir auch schon gemacht. Gerade wenn die irgendwo "gestapelt" liegen, gehen die sofort auf alles was da so Richtung Grund kommt... :m

Geiles Foto, mit den Steinbutts und der Pose! #6
Macht Laune!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## banzinator (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Vielen Dank Trolle für die ausführliche Antwort.
Stimmt, von neuerdings überflüssigen Pilkern habe ich noch ne Menge rumliegen.
Ansonsten werde ich einfach das Surf Vorfach verwenden was ich sowieso sonst vom Boot vewende. Da hängt ein Haken hinter dem Blei :m

Wenns bloß ein bisschen wärmer werden würde |uhoh:


----------



## PhilHH (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

@banzinator
Moin,
Eine, wie ich finde, sehr gute Alternative, sind die Wattwurmjigs von Frank Buchholz. Für mich die spassigste Angellei auf Platte. Aktive Köderführung, Bisse wie beim Spinnfischen, leichte Ruten und immer vorne gehakt, keine Not Ops, leichtes zurück setzen.
Vielleicht ist das ja auch was für dich.
Gruß


----------



## banzinator (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

http://haar-jig.de/xtcommerce/produ....html&XTCsid=24f5bd4ce0c2c54fe35a93c53bc14043

Die Dinger hier?
In wieviel Gramm? Klingt interessant #6


----------



## PhilHH (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Jup
Ich habe sie aber nur in 11 Gramm. Fische sie von 2 bis 9 Metern. Inwieweit die 7 Gramm eventuell  ein besseres köderspiel haben im Flachen, weiss ich nicht. Ich fange auch im Flachen auf die 11 Gramm Dinger, aber vielleicht fangen die 7 ja besser?


----------



## banzinator (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Ich weiß ja nicht. Merkt man da noch anständig Grund?
Und denn vorne nen Watti raufknöpern und wie beim gummifisch angeln ?
Klingt gut


----------



## PhilHH (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Jein. Köderführung ist eher ein schleifen bzw faulenzen, kein gejigge. Wenn du sie mit einer 80 Gramm tele Grundrute fischen willst, merkst du wohl nix. Ist halt eine feinere Art der angellei, ich nutze dafür zb meine barsch Kombi mit 15 Gramm wurfgewicht, oder Mefo Kombi 28 Gramm wurfgewicht. Die Dinger kommen erstaunlich gut zum Boden für ihr Gewicht, glaubt man garnicht. Halber watti reicht übrigens. 

Ansonsten kannst du gerne den einen oder anderen Buttlöffel von mir zum halben Preis haben  ...ist nicht so, das ich die nicht gefischt habe, kommen halt  jetzt nur nicht mehr zum Einsatz.


----------



## Rosi (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



banzinator schrieb:


> Ansonsten werde ich einfach das Surf Vorfach verwenden was ich sowieso sonst vom Boot vewende. Da hängt ein Haken hinter dem Blei :m


Oh, oh, du hast nur ein lüttes Belly. Wenn der Fisch hinter dem Blei hängt, dann wird das schwierig den zu fassen. Es sei denn, das Blei ist beweglich an der Hauptschnur und kein Paternoster davor. Das bleibt nämlich im Spitzenring hängen.


----------



## Rosi (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> Ein Buttlöffel ist meiner Meinung nach eine überflüssige Erfindung der Angelindustrie um den Leuten nur wieder was neues zu verkaufen.


Ach:vik: 
Outest du dich auch? |rolleyesWas soll blos aus unserem Bruttosozialprodukt werden, wenn keiner mehr an Buttlöffel glaubt und Einzelhaken an seine Blinker antüdelt? Kannst du das verantworten??


----------



## Rosi (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



PhilHH schrieb:


> Halber watti reicht übrigens.


Meinst du halber ausgelaufener Watti? Iss ja kein Regenwurm. Seid nicht so geizig! Für einen ganzen Wattwurm sollte es noch reichen.


----------



## PhilHH (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

@Rosi 
Ja so meinte ich das. Aber Du hast recht, das Statement war nur auf die Wattwurmjigs bezogen, sollte nicht allgemein gültig sein. Hat auch nix mit Geiz zu tun, fängt halt an vielen Tagen genausogut, bzw teils besser plus die bissausbeute steigt auch, da besser an den Haken angepasst ...bei den Dingern geht es halt mehr um Futterneid, als einen verlockenden dicken happen...


----------



## Smallmouth (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Geht auch bei Kälte .....


----------



## banzinator (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Das sieht gut aus.
Fangmethode? Mit welcher Montage?

#h


----------



## Smallmouth (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Buttlöffelmontage aus dem Hagebaumarkt ( Zebco 2,99 ) ist komplett mit 2  Mundschnürren einfacher gehts nicht .
60 gr. direkt unter dem Belly , 2. Rute mit 40 gr. geworfen und ran gezupf . Ansonsten leicht paddeln und suchen , war der 1. Versuch dies Jahr wahrscheinlich doch noch zu kalt , läuft sons besser


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Ihr habt es gut. Bei uns im Bau Markt gibt es das nicht. Nur Verkäufer mit 0 ahnuñg.


----------



## Kajakpaul (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Also ich habe mal im Hafen von Kerteminde bei Ausstrom auf Posenmontage nur einen Wattwurm über Grund schleifen lassen und hatte einen Superbutt am Haken. Die Pose ist ziemlich abrupt abgetaucht und nicht wieder hochgekommen. Das war 2009, also es geht und sogar gut. Gruß Paul


----------



## Rosi (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ihr habt es gut. Bei uns im Bau Markt gibt es das nicht. Nur Verkäufer mit 0 ahnuñg.


Na Menno, dann bau dir das doch selbst. http://www.rosis-bindestuebchen.de/...n-auf-see/1044-montage-fuer-kliesche-aco.html
Ist nicht schwer. Den Nachläufer kannst du weg lassen, wirft sich nicht so gut. Der ist eher etwas für die Montage vom Boot aus.


----------



## pennfanatic (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Hallo rosi,
Ist schon klar. Wollte damit nur sagen, dass du hier im Bau Markt gar keine angelgeräte oder zubehör bekommst.

Gruss aus köln#h


----------



## Dorschkopp7 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Oh doch :m


----------



## pennfanatic (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Wo?#c


----------



## Serenius (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Wo?#c


Heute in der Prorer Wiek mit dem Belly Abends mal probiert. Den Flundern hats gefallen. Hätten gern ein bischen größer sein können. Überraschung des Tages war nen Ü 30 Barsch, dabei dacht ich schon da kommt nen Dorsch [emoji12]. Also Barsch auf Buttlöffel und Wattwurm geht auch...


----------



## banzinator (1. August 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Hallo,

ich habe gerade von Texas Rig und Gummiwurm gelesen. 
Passt vielleicht eher zu Kleinboot als zu Belly, will bloß nicht extra nen neuen Fred aufmachen. 
Kann mir jemand sagen was für Gummis man da nimmt?
Und vor allem die Bleiköpfe plus Bezugsquelle interessieren mich sehr. 
Vielleicht kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen. 

Danke #6


----------



## Allroundtalent (2. August 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

banzinator, genau darauf bin ich auch kürzlich gestoßen, ich meine dazu gibt es in der Fisch und Fang einen Artikel?!

Ich würde da eher das Carolina Rig probieren. Problem wird sein, dass du kaum Gewichte in dieser Form für die See bekommst. Meine Recherche hat ergeben, dass du bei köderwahnsinn bis 28 Gramm erwerben kannst. Als Köder finde ich z.b. den G Tail Saturn ganz interessant. Gibt es ebenfalls bei o.g. Anbieter. 

Die Erfahrungen von praxiserprobten Profis würde mich aber auch interessieren  

Grüße


----------



## banzinator (2. August 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Ja genau in der F&F.
28g geht ja niur bei Tittensee und das ist ja leider in der letzten Zeit selten.


----------



## Allroundtalent (2. August 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Recht hast du. 

 Ich bin jedoch davon überzeugt, dass man auch andere Bleiformen für diese Art von Angelei nutzen kann (z.B. Sargblei). 

 Sinn und Zweck des Gewichtes ist es ja nur, dass man einen "Fixpunkt" auf der Hauptschnur hat. Mit einem Wirbel wird dieses Gewicht gestoppt und der Köder hat je nach Vorfachlänge nach dem Wirbel mehr oder weniger Spiel. Ob man da nun das Klacken auf der eigentlichen Glasperle hat (was beim Carolina Rig der Fall ist) oder nicht ist m.E. nicht wichtig.

 Was anderes ist eine Buttlöffelmontage ja auch nicht.


----------



## banzinator (2. August 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Vielleicht werde ich einfach mal meine Buttlöffelmontage mit Gummiwurm bestücken und testen.
Den gibt es wenigstens auch in 60g.


----------



## bgolli (2. August 2017)

Warum angelt ihr den alle so schwer? Vom Kayak aus komme ich bei 10-12 m mit den Wattwurmjigs vom Frank Buchholz (haarjig.de) sehr gut klar und auch am Grund an. Schön bei langer Schnur mit der Drift über Grund zuppeln:








Die G-Tail Saturn nehme ich auch wenn keine Wattwürmer zur Hand, allerdings in 2,5" ... 4" wären mir zu gross.



Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

moin, ich habe vorgestern auch vom Kayak aus gebuttlöffelt, und ich bin dann doch jemand der nen bischen mehr Widerstand braucht,Ich habe auch nen großen silbernen leichten Löffel, und die haben die Briten schon mehrere Jahrzehnte im Einsatz.Also handelt es sich nicht um eine neue Erfindung der Angelindustrie.
Hat jemand schon mal die neuen Gulp Salzwasser Geschichten ausprobiert???
Mit den Haarjigskomme ich überhaupt nicht zurecht, sind mir zu leicht, werde ich im Herbst aber zwischen Kappeln und Gelting nochmal versuchen, da ist schön sandiger Grund.

Also Phil, wenn du noch den oder die  Löffel abgebeben willst)), hast du hier nen Abnehmer, oder kriegstmeine Jigs


----------



## banzinator (3. August 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Moin,

also mit 11g vom Kleinboot zwischen 15-18m ist bei normaler Drift bzw. Welle so wie sie immer da ist wenig zu machen.
So jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen, wie gesagt bei Tittensee mag das alles gehen.
Schade das die Jigs nicht in mehr Gramm produziert werden. :c


----------



## PhilHH (3. August 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

@buttie-hohlie und banzinator 

über einen Tausch lässt sich bestimmt reden. Will auch niemanden missionieren, am Ende geht es ja auch nicht um entweder oder. Ich muß gestehen, ich habe noch nie in der Ostsee auf 15 oder 18 Meter geangelt. Spielt sich bei mir alles flacher ab. Vielleicht gebt ihr den jigs ja im herbst noch eine Chance? Im Frühjahr hatten wir bei Windstärke 5, Böen 6 bis 7 bis 9 Meter grundkontakt, für mich ist das alles andere als tittensee?
camo-tackle und strassenangler z.b. haben alles für trig und co. glaube aber auch nicht, dass das die Lösung für euch ist, auch wenn es an der 7 Gramm rute mit  5 Gramm bullet schon Spaß macht 
Wir nutzen auch die gulb Würmer  und reins gtail Saturn als künstliche alternative, Natur fängt bei uns aber definitiv besser. 
Schreib doch mal Frank Buchholz an, ob er sie schwerer anbieten kann? Das ja der Vorteil von kleinen individuelle Köder schmieden. Glaube nicht, das er sich streubt, wenn technisch machbar.
Gruß


----------



## banzinator (3. August 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Okay Vielen Dank für die Ausführungen.
Hauptsächlich ging es ja um die Fängigkeit eben solcher Kunstköder.
Ich dachte, dass dies eine wahrliche Alternative ist.
Sicher ist es nicht so schwer Wattwürmer zu kaufen aber auf die Dauer kostet dieser Spaß eben auch.
Vielen Dank erstmal #6#6#6


----------



## cozmo (17. August 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Klasse Thema hier....
Wollte ich auch immermal vom Belly probieren... 
Kann mir jemand einen Tip für den Großraum Kiel nennen wo ich Platten bekommen könnte?


----------



## Naish82 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Von Stein/Wendtdorf aus Richtung Schönberg find ich's prima. 
Oder direkt Schönberg raus...


----------



## MichaelB (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Moin,

interessanter Faden :m

Meine paar Platten vom BB aus waren eigentlich eher aus Versehen am Blinker gelandet... alle "ernsthaften" Versuche mit Buttlöffel und Wattwurm endeten mit Zwerg-Dorschen.

Werd mir die Jigs mal ordern, ausprobieren und hoffentlich schon in Kürze berichten können #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

hey "Langhaarzottel"......Du bist ja immer noch hier #h#h#h


----------



## Rosi (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Na ihr seid beide noch hier, oder mal wieder#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



Rosi schrieb:


> Na ihr seid beide noch hier, oder mal wieder#h




auch wieder wahr


----------



## MichaelB (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Na,

das´s mal geil... der Dorschdickler  auch noch hier #h
Du wolltest mir doch bei Zeiten das Diggeln noch zeigen... :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Na,
> 
> das´s mal geil... der Dorschdickler  auch noch hier #h
> Du wolltest mir doch bei Zeiten das Diggeln noch zeigen... :m



ja.....stümmt.....wird aber ohne Belly etwas schwierig #c


----------



## mefohunter84 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> ja.....stümmt.....wird aber ohne Belly etwas schwierig #c



Könntest eins von mir haben und ich begleite euch mit dem Kajak. :q#6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Könntest eins von mir haben und ich begleite euch mit dem Kajak. :q#6



Hier werden Sie geholfen :q:q:q


----------



## Smallmouth (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Moin MichelB , wenn ich wieder fit bin , dann kann ich ja Dir 
mal zeigen ( wenn du Lust dazu hast ) wo und was hier 
in der LB vom Belly möglich ist . 
Ich hoffe ich kann ab Novenber wieder 
los . Momentan sind gute Platten unterwegs .


----------



## MichaelB (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Aber gern doch,

ich versuche auch mal einen gewissen Schauspieler herzulocken #h


----------



## Smallmouth (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Genau und dann noch Locke und die alte 
"Belly - Garde " ist dann wieder unterwegs...


----------



## Smallmouth (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

So endlich mal wieder los gekommen .
Die Platten stehen noch gut im Fleisch .

Haffe und Pelze gingen gut:


----------



## Smallmouth (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Circle Hooks gehen ganz gut


----------



## Stulle (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



Smallmouth schrieb:


> Circle Hooks gehen ganz gut


Kannst du was zu Model und Größe sagen?


----------



## Smallmouth (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Sind leider die " Strong" produzieren doch den ein oder anderen 
Fehlbiss , die Klieschen tuen sich damit schwer , Maul zu klein 
Aber die guten Butts bleiben hängen und die kleinen Dorsche 
Schlucken kaum noch.


----------



## Ines (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Hat Locke denn sein "Kufenmonster" noch?


----------



## Stulle (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



Smallmouth schrieb:


> Sind leider die " Strong" produzieren doch den ein oder anderen
> Fehlbiss , die Klieschen tuen sich damit schwer , Maul zu klein
> Aber die guten Butts bleiben hängen und die kleinen Dorsche
> Schlucken kaum noch.


Danke die hatte ich auch schon, Größe 4 wurde geschluckt wie nix ich probier gerade 2/0


----------



## Smallmouth (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Heut gab es die ersten Platten in 2018 
Waren alles Klieschen , bis auf 2 Ausnahmen ,
Die sich als Goldbutt entpuppten .


----------



## Stulle (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Petri Heil da kann ich nur den Hut ziehen.

[emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226]


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Wow, das sieht nach einem gelungenen Angeltag aus! Petri Heil!

P.S.
Die Dorsche sehen auch ganz ordentlich aus - oder du hast ein sehr kleines Belly :q


----------



## Smallmouth (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Die Dorsche sind eher lästig beim Plattenangeln.
Auch gestern hatten wir einige Phasen wo 
Es mit 2 Ruten dann echt stressig wurde und 
die Würmer dann auch schnell weg sind .
Besonders in den Morgen /Abendstunden 
sind die Fische recht klein ( +\- 40 cm )und schlucken 
sehr gerne , da ist ein schneller Ausschlagt 
die beste Lösung . 
Aber sehr erfreulich das es in der Hohwachter Bucht wieder reichlich Dorsche gibt , das war ja letztes Jahr nicht so dolle.
Der Ein oder Andere Dorsch ist dann auch mal 45 - 55 cm . 

@ Stulle , leider konnte man keine Circle fischen , 
    gab bei den Klieschen nur Fehlbisse ( Maul zu klein )
    Klieschen schlucken auch selten , so das noch einige
    zurück gesetzt werden konnten .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

moin macht es bei Scharbeutz----Haffkrug---Pelzerhaken gerade Sinn mitm Kayak? Sonntag soll ja recht gut werden....#c


----------



## Smallmouth (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Hatten Scharbeutz /Haffkrug die letzten Male
keine Butt mehr , wie vom Erdboden verschwunden ,
Es gab noch 2 bis 3 Klieschen und Unmengen an kleinen
Dorschen . Pelzerhaken an der Kante zur UT 
Sollte was gehen . Wir fahren wieder Hohwachter
Bucht wenn der Wind stimmt.

Petri


----------



## Heilbutt (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Ja Wahnsinn!
Petri zu dem Fangtag!#6
War sicher sehr kurzweilig!:m

Auf welcher Tiefe haben die gebissen?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Smallmouth (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Ja Wahnsinn!
> Petri zu dem Fangtag!#6
> War sicher sehr kurzweilig!:m
> 
> ...



Habe kein Echolot am Belly , aber ich schätze mal so um die 
 8 bis 10m .


----------



## Salziges Silber (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

absolut fett, petri an dieser stelle. 
wir werden es voraussichtlich am sonntag vom boot aus probieren, wettertechnisch bis jetzt top. 
:m plattfisch im januar, warum nicht!


----------



## magnus12 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Frank Buchholz kann sie nicht schwerer anbieten da es zum einen keine schwerere Gußform gibt und sie zum anderen irgendwann zu viele Fehlbisse produzieren. 

Für den Einsatz vom Belly -sprich flaches Fasser ruhiges Wetter - sind 7gr besser als 11gr da die Bissausbeute besser ist. Der Jig fängt auch eingegrabene völlig passive Flundern in stehendem, glas klarem Wasser. 

Wenn man sich von der Vorstellung trennt lotrecht unter der Rutenspitze fischen zu müssen und kein unnötiges Gebamsel mit dran hängt sondern sich auf eine normale leichte Spinnrute mit Geflecht beschränkt sind Wassertiefen bis 15m überhaupt kein Problem. Typisch sind jedoch 5-12m vom Kleinboot und 3-8m vom Belly. 

Ich habe gehört daß vor Rügen auch noch tiefer bis in 20m gefischt wird, das ist beim Buttangeln jedoch die absolute Ausnahme. Selbst vor Langeland in starker Strömung haben sich die Jigs bewährt.


----------



## magnus12 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> :m plattfisch im januar, warum nicht!




Weil es langsam zu kalt wird und sie sich vor der Laichzeit in rughigere Ecken zurück ziehen.


----------



## blumi (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Heut gab es wieder Klieschen, bis auf eine Ausnahme ,
Der Goldbutt + 45 cm. 

Die Dorsche waren Heute nicht da


Schöne Tour zu dritt#6 Jungs


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Schöne Butts #6 Petri Heil!

Wie lange hält man es bei solchen Temperaturen im Bellyboat aus?


----------



## Serenius (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen.


----------



## blumi (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Schöne Butts #6 Petri Heil!
> 
> Wie lange hält man es bei solchen Temperaturen im Bellyboat aus?




|sagnix lach 
naja jeder empfindet anders,wenn man sich gut anzieht geht das auch 5 std.... und der Fisch einen in Bewegung hält.


----------



## Smallmouth (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Ja Klieschen satt heute wieder und das 
mit einer Mefo Montage „ Durchlaufblinker
Kriller 26 gr. Einzelhaken mit Seeringler garniert aktiv
am Grund geführt war der Bringer . 
Die ersten abgelaichten Flunder waren auch 
wieder da , gingen aber aufgrund der „ Modelfigur“ 
schonend zurück . 

Nach 4 Stunden werden aber langsam 
die Zehen und Finger Klamm .


----------



## Salziges Silber (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

fettes petri, wir sind morgen am start, 
bin gespannt ob es bei uns wenigstens halb so gut läuft


----------



## boot (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

*Petri, da bekomme ich ja richtig Lust auf s Angeln. Lg
*


----------



## Ines (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Toll, Petri!


----------



## Smallmouth (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Freitag noch mal das Windloch ausgenutz , leider
Hat mir der Nebel den Nachmittag ein wenig Pause verschafft.
Mitten in der Beissphase nur noch 50 m Sicht , da heißt es paddeln 
was die Beine hergeben . 
Ca. 1,5 Std. dicht am Ufer die Zeit mit Spiro und
Fliege genutzt ,aber konnte keine Refo erwischen .
Hatte die Woche davor welche bei den Uferanglern gesehen . 
Nach dem Nebel wollten die Platten nicht mehr so richtig. 
Spot gewechselt und noch ein Baglimit drängelt.


----------



## Smallmouth (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Baglimit erangelt soll es natürlich heißen .


----------



## Serenius (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Schön zu sehen, dass die Fische noch ufernah stehen. Petri zu den tollen Fängen


----------



## Smallmouth (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Vor der Eiszeit noch mal einen Versuch gestartet ,
Ich glaube die Platten haben es auch schon bemerkt 
das der Winter zurück kommt . 
War sehr mühsam bei eigentlichen Topbedingungen .


----------



## Stulle (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Petri Heil [emoji226][emoji226][emoji226] besser schlecht geangelt als gut gearbeitet. Ich hab mir eingeredet das eh nix beißt. Du beweist das Gegenteil [emoji2]


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

besser angel als hier z.z. im forum abhängen.
schöne strecke,
fettes petri an dieser stelle.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> besser angel als hier z.z. im forum abhängen.
> schöne strecke,
> fettes petri an dieser stelle.



#6#6#6 auch von mir ein dickes Petri.#6


----------



## Salziges Silber (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

mensch hartmut, die jungs fahren raus und fange fiiisch und wir alten säcke sind nur am lesen |supergri
ein befreundeter jungangler will die woche auch mit seinen neuerworbenen belly los und ich nicht dabei, hoffentlich geht das gut.
vor jahren bin ich auch mal in so einem froms  losgetiger, ich sage dir, das war nix, bein und wadenkrämpfe waren dauergast. 
entschädigt wurde ich aber mit einen graskarpfen von 1,04m, danach habe ich das bellybootangeln aufgegeben.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> mensch hartmut, die jungs fahren raus und fange fiiisch und wir alten säcke sind nur am lesen |supergri
> ein befreundeter jungangler will die woche auch mit seinen neuerworbenen belly los und ich nicht dabei, hoffentlich geht das gut.
> vor jahren bin ich auch mal in so einem froms  losgetiger, ich sage dir, das war nix, bein und wadenkrämpfe waren dauergast.
> entschädigt wurde ich aber mit einen graskarpfen von 1,04m, danach habe ich das bellybootangeln aufgegeben.



Maik das verstehe ich nur zu gut.#6


----------



## Smallmouth (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Heute Morgen noch mal der Limanda nachgestellt , früh morgens 
erst durch leichtes Slusheis und prompt in einen Dorschschwarm geraten , aber fast Alles Kinderstube . 
Um Würmer zuschonen schnell weg da, 
Später dann Piz Buin und reichlich Limanda .


----------



## banja1 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

War gestern los und habe 2 Butt gefangen total voller Eier zur Zeit nicht zum Essen geeignet


----------



## blumi (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



Smallmouth schrieb:


> Heute Morgen noch mal der Limanda nachgestellt , früh morgens
> erst durch leichtes Slusheis und prompt in einen Dorschschwarm geraten , aber fast Alles Kinderstube .
> Um Würmer zuschonen schnell weg da,
> Später dann Piz Buin und reichlich Limanda .



#6Dickes Petri,

 Du hast es wieder gezeigt, ich wäre gerne dabei.

 Aber es kommt der Tag#:


----------



## Smallmouth (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Gestern noch mal die Platten geärgert , bei besten Bedingungen 
ging noch mal die Post ab (wie schon im anderen Thema berichtet)
Neben den recht guten Klieschen gab es auch paar schöne Goldbutts , die gingen aber wieder zurück um sich noch ein wenig Fett anzufressen .


----------



## Heilbutt (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



Smallmouth schrieb:


> Gestern noch mal die Platten geärgert , bei besten Bedingungen
> ging noch mal die Post ab (wie schon im anderen Thema berichtet)
> Neben den recht guten Klieschen gab es auch paar schöne Goldbutts , die gingen aber wieder zurück um sich noch ein wenig Fett anzufressen .



Sehr geil!#6
Wie lange bist du denn da so aufm bzw. im Wasser?
Wo hast du denn noch berichtet?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Smallmouth (11. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Heute noch mal angetestet was so nach 
der Eiszeit läuft und siehe da die Platten 
mochten das wohl , lief heut wie geschnitten Brot
Paar Dorsche waren auch dabei . 
Schöner morgen mit euch beiden 
und siehst Du Alex da gibt es keine 
Geheimnisse wenns läuft dann läufst.


----------



## Smallmouth (11. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Sorry hier noch das Bildmaterial


----------



## Smallmouth (20. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Gestern bei herrlichen Wetter noch mal die Platten geärgert .


----------



## AFE (20. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Ich hab mal eine ernstgmeinte Frage. Ist an den Dingern so wenig dran oder warum entnimmst du immer so eine große Anzahl?


----------



## Hering 58 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Fettes petri ,schöne strecke.#6


----------



## elbetaler (20. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Von mir auch Petri Heil! Das ist doch ein Zeichen, dass die richtige Taktik und vor allem die gute Vorbereitung und das beschäftigen mit den entsprechenden Bedingungen, zum Erfolg geführt hat. Ein gutes Fangergebnis kann jeder wohl mal verzeichnen, aber es regelmäßig zu wiederholen, darin liegt die Kunst des Angelns.
 Deshalb ist es auch deplaziert, den Kumpel aufgrund dessen, hier madig zu machen. Das ist auch einer der Gründe, dass viele nichts oder selten über ihre Ergebnisse hier teilen wollen. Diese Tendenz lässt dann irgendwann auch den letzten Erfolgreichen verstummen.


----------



## Hering 58 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Von mir auch Petri Heil! Das ist doch ein Zeichen, dass die richtige Taktik und vor allem die gute Vorbereitung und das beschäftigen mit den entsprechenden Bedingungen, zum Erfolg geführt hat. Ein gutes Fangergebnis kann jeder wohl mal verzeichnen, aber es regelmäßig zu wiederholen, darin liegt die Kunst des Angelns.
> Deshalb ist es auch deplaziert, den Kumpel aufgrund dessen, hier madig zu machen. Das ist auch einer der Gründe, dass viele nichts oder selten über ihre Ergebnisse hier teilen wollen. Diese Tendenz lässt dann irgendwann auch den letzten Erfolgreichen verstummen.



|good:#6#6#6


----------



## Serenius (20. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Petri und Respekt bei den Bedingungen. Wie tief standen sie diesmal?


----------



## blumi (21. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



AFE schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine ernstgmeinte Frage. Ist an den Dingern so wenig dran oder warum entnimmst du immer so eine große Anzahl?



Was für eine Frage.. also kennst du dich mit dem Zielfisch Kliesche aus..... das sind Plattfische in schöner größe... aber zum Essen braucht man schon 3 Stück für eine Person.

Und wenn man nicht jeden Tag ans Wasser fährt ist das doch ok....

Nicht Persönlich gemeint aber Heringe werden von den Leuten aus der Hauptstadt in Fässer geangelt an einem Wochenende.... ;+  Warum entnehmen die dann solche unmegen.... lieber mal von jeden Fisch etwas angeln ist nachhaltig... #6 

Smallmouth Petri schöne Bilder von dir


----------



## Holzwurm81 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Von mir auch ein fettes Petri , du bleibst und bist mein Plattfisch König . Echt Hammer . Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Wasser . Gruß Bastian


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Von mir auch Petri Heil! Das ist doch ein Zeichen, dass die richtige Taktik und vor allem die gute Vorbereitung und das beschäftigen mit den entsprechenden Bedingungen, zum Erfolg geführt hat. Ein gutes Fangergebnis kann jeder wohl mal verzeichnen, aber es regelmäßig zu wiederholen, darin liegt die Kunst des Angelns.
> Deshalb ist es auch deplaziert, den Kumpel aufgrund dessen, hier madig zu machen. Das ist auch einer der Gründe, dass viele nichts oder selten über ihre Ergebnisse hier teilen wollen. Diese Tendenz lässt dann irgendwann auch den letzten Erfolgreichen verstummen.



#6 So sehe ich es auch. Regelmäßige Fänge sind oft hart erarbeitet und der Lohn für die Mühen! :m

@ Smallmouth, #h

Von mir auch ein dickes  *Petri  Heil*  zu dem tollen Erfolg! :m
Mühe und Ausdauer werden halt meistens belohnt.
Danke schön für´s teilhaben lassen und für die Fotos! :m

TL  Rolf #h


----------



## Stulle (21. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



AFE schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine ernstgmeinte Frage. Ist an den Dingern so wenig dran oder warum entnimmst du immer so eine große Anzahl?


Flundern gelten manchen Fischern als Plage und gehen kistenweise (tod) zurück, auch wenn smalmouth da ne super Strecke  gelegt hat ist das für max 4 gute Esser eine Portion. Da kann man schon mal etwas mehr mitnehmen.

Petri zu den super fängen da sehen wir alle blass gegen aus [emoji106][emoji228][emoji228][emoji228]


----------



## Smallmouth (21. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



AFE schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine ernstgmeinte Frage. Ist an den Dingern so wenig dran oder warum entnimmst du immer so eine große Anzahl?



Weil es Spassssssssss macht und die Fische so gut im Fleisch stehen das ich fast nur lekkkkkkkkkkker Filet mache .


----------



## Timo.Keibel (21. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



Smallmouth schrieb:


> Gestern bei herrlichen Wetter noch mal die Platten geärgert .



Wirklich eine spannende Sache. Würde mich auch mal reizen, vom Belly auf Platten zu fischen. Habe es bisher nur auf Dorsch geschafft. Wieder etwas Neues für die To-do-Liste. 

@smallmouth
Petri zu deinen Fängen


----------



## ragbar (22. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Ja small, auch von mir Petri und iss so viele Fische wie du willst!|wavey:


----------



## AFE (22. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Leute. Ich hab niemanden kritisiert. Wollte nur wissen, ob an den Dingern so wenig dran ist. Also kein Grund hier gleich eine Schutzhaltung einzunehmen.


----------



## blumi (22. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



AFE schrieb:


> Leute. Ich hab niemanden kritisiert. Wollte nur wissen, ob an den Dingern so wenig dran ist. Also kein Grund hier gleich eine Schutzhaltung einzunehmen.




Moin Moin,

die sind richtig dick jetzt...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8t350loPhg

dazu noch ein lecker Bericht


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (22. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



AFE schrieb:


> Leute. Ich hab niemanden kritisiert. Wollte nur wissen, ob an den Dingern so wenig dran ist. Also kein Grund hier gleich eine Schutzhaltung einzunehmen.



Wenn an den "Dingern" mehr dran wäre, würde er auch so viele fangen. Und ich würde, wenn ich könnte, versuchen noch mehr zu fangen auch wenn noch mehr dran wäre..... meine Familie und meine Freunde haben alle Hunger auf die "Dinger"
Deine Zeilen lesen sich so, als eine Kritik......


----------



## Rheinangler (22. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> Wenn an den "Dingern" mehr dran wäre, würde er auch so viele fangen. Und ich würde, wenn ich könnte, versuchen noch mehr zu fangen auch wenn noch mehr dran wäre..... meine Familie und meine Freunde haben alle Hunger auf die "Dinger"
> Deine Zeilen lesen sich so, als eine Kritik......




Soll er doch soviele fangen wie er möchte und verwerten kann - letztendlich wird er die Fänge verwerten und nicht wegwerfen. Darauf kommt es für mich an.

Lasst uns also bitte nicht wieder eine Diskussion über eine sinnvolle Entnahmemenge anstoßen. Sinnvoll liegt immer in den Augen des jeweiligen Betrachters.

Ich habe das Video geschaut und musste mal wieder mit erschrecken hören, dass (in diesem Fall) Klieschen als unerwünschter Beifang vom Fischer entsorgt werden - also wieder mehr oder weniger tot über Bord gekippt werden. 

Die Berufsfischerei lernt es einfach nicht - das geht solange gut, bis auch die Plattfische wieder platt gefischt sind.

Genauso erschreckend ist allerdings der Preis, den ein Fischer als "Erzeuger" für das Kilo Scholle (1,50 €) / bzw. Kliesche (unter 1€) erhält. Das passt einfach nicht. Fisch ist ein hochwertiges Lebensmittel - der Fischer sollte also auf jeden Fall davon leben können. Irgendetwas passt doch in der gesamten Gemengelage nicht.


----------



## Serenius (22. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Der Preis für Dorsch ist auch nicht so, dass da richtig was hängen bleibt... 

http://www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de...e-fischer.1001.de.html?dram:article_id=326527


----------



## Smallmouth (22. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Danke für die positiven Meldungen , aber so schwer ist das garnicht mit den Dingern momentan .Einfach mal los mit dem Belly
so kalt ist das garnicht, den ein und anderen Boardi habe ich auch 
schon an die Platten geführt und die Jungs haben auch gut abgeräumt. Die Howachter Bucht scheint voll mit Klieschen zusein .
Hab gestern noch mal einen Versuch am Hausstrand gemacht  konnte aber nur diesen „ Haffkruger“ erwischen , der schwimmt 
wieder war eine Flunder fast 50 cm aber nichts auf den Rippen .
Ich hoffe das es in der LB bald auch wieder losgeht .


----------



## Serdo (22. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



Smallmouth schrieb:


> ...
> Einfach mal los mit dem Belly
> ...



So einfach ist das gar nicht. Ich war zwar schon von Seebrücken und vom Kutter aus auf Platte und Dorsch, aber vom Belly hab ich es noch nicht geschafft. Alle meine Bekannten fahren lieber mit dem Kutter als mit dem Belly. Und alleine sollte man meines Wissens nach nicht raus, vor allem nicht als Anfänger. Da kann die Ausrüstung noch so gut sein. Man kann noch so viel aus Büchern lesen und Youtube-Filmchen anschauen. Am Ende zählt die Erfahrung auf dem Wasser und die kriegt man nur draußen. Falls einer von Euch mich mal mitnehmen würde, wäre ich überglücklich!

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg!


----------



## AFE (23. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Wie befischt du die denn? Texas Rig mit Gummi-Wurm würde ich gerne mal probieren.


----------



## AllroundAlex (23. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



AFE schrieb:


> Wie befischt du die denn? Texas Rig mit Gummi-Wurm würde ich gerne mal probieren.




Dann probiere es doch einfach aus!

Hab ich so noch nicht gemacht, geht aber garantiert auch.
Ich bevorzuge einen Buttlöffel mit einer Perle und einem Haken dahinter. Als Köder Wattis oder Ringler.


----------



## Smallmouth (23. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Fische eine Buttlöffelmontage aus dem Hagebau 
Markt ( Zebco ) 60 gr. 2 Hacken  .
2. Rute Bittlöffel 40 gr. Ein Hacken 
zum werfen und zupfen. 

Hab letztes Mal die Doublettenlifter Montage von Eisele
gefischt ... kostet das 3 fache 10 € 
hat aber nicht das 3 fache an Fisch 
gebracht ... kein Unterschied.

Fische fast nur Seeringler, sind sehr 
robust am Hacken und unserer Händler 
hat die Dinger immer frisch und vorrätig.
50 - 70 gr . ( 4,50 €) reichen völlig . 

Hab auch den Doppelgänger  Wattwurm 
von Eisele ausprobiert ..
Eine Rute Seeringler und eine Gummi 
mit Geschmack Doppelgänger .

30 : 0 für die Seeringler. 

Wird aber noch mal versucht bin 
noch nicht ganz ab von den Dingern .
Am WE wird’s noch mal versucht beim 
Abschluss Klieschenngeln .


----------



## banzinator (24. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Moin smallmouth,

in welchen Tiefen fängst du ?


----------



## Smallmouth (24. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



banzinator schrieb:


> Moin smallmouth,
> 
> in welchen Tiefen fängst du ?



Je nach Jahreszeit und Strand zwischen 
3 und 10 m , jetzt im kalten tief 
Ansonsten gute Tiefe 6 bis 8 m 
orientieren kann man sich gut am Fehmarn 
Sind da liegen die Jungs auch mal
flach 3 / 4 m oder 6 bis 8 m . 
Die Brandungsangler fangen ja auch Butt 
man muss manchmal suchen und probieren


----------



## Smallmouth (24. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Fehmarn Sund sollte das heißen


----------



## Ines (24. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Manchmal sund diese Buchstaben aber auch wie verrückt!:q#h


----------



## Smallmouth (25. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Heut morgen Abschluss Klieschenangeln 
in WH mit 5 Bellies , sah aus wie beim Wasserbalett
Alle immer schön um die Markerboye herum und die
Platten aufgesammelt .
Hab mich heut ein wenig zurück gehalten , hatte
einen schleichenden Plattfuß im rechten Schlauch
und später noch einen Materialschaden an der 2. Rute ,
Erfolgsvorfach war dann leider mit Fisch weg . 

Wir hatten aber alle 2-stellig , jetzt
geht es mal wieder auf Dorsche und Mefos .


----------



## Hering 58 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

@smallmouth
Petri zu deinen Fängen


----------



## blumi (25. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*



Smallmouth schrieb:


> Heut morgen Abschluss Klieschenangeln
> in WH mit 5 Bellies , sah aus wie beim Wasserbalett
> Alle immer schön um die Markerboye herum und die
> Platten aufgesammelt .
> ...


|wavey:

Petri du hast es uns allen vorgemacht.... man bin ich froh das wir das erleben.....#6  klasse


----------



## trollingfreak (25. März 2018)

*AW: Mit Belly auf Platten*

Petri Kai Uwe!
Hört sich nach Spaß an! 




Smallmouth schrieb:


> Heut morgen Abschluss Klieschenangeln
> in WH mit 5 Bellies , sah aus wie beim Wasserbalett
> Alle immer schön um die Markerboye herum und die
> Platten aufgesammelt .
> ...


----------

